
Show HN: CloudMagic Email for Mac - treskot
https://cloudmagic.com/k/mac
======
moonlighter
After trying different email clients (Sparrow, Mailbox, Airmail, etc) just to
see most of them getting abandoned, I've decided to simply stick to the native
email clients provided by OS X and iOS and use fastmail.com with a custom
domain name. Fastmail is about as flexible as it can get, their IMAP support
for OS X mail.app is fantastic and their push notification service is actually
better than Apple's (Fastmail pushes 'new/read/unread/delete' notifications,
whereas Apple only pushes 'new'.

~~~
overcast
Seriously, try [https://www.uniboxapp.com/](https://www.uniboxapp.com/). I've
been using it on my Mac since beta, and now they have an iOS version. I
haven't looked back since. It organizes email by person, like text messaging.

~~~
moonlighter
Thanks! Looks like a neat app for personal use; doesn't seem to be geared for
my own use case though (multiple domains/companies). And while they might or
might not stay in business, I'm reasonably sure that mail.app won't be
abandoned by Apple.

------
Fastidious
Does it require a CloudMagic third party server to operate, or it is a plain
vanilla email client?

~~~
thecosas
The FAQ seems to imply that having a CloudMagic account just makes it so that
you don't have to set up your email accounts on each device:
[http://help.cloudmagic.com/article/create-cloudmagic-
account...](http://help.cloudmagic.com/article/create-cloudmagic-account-2/)

They definitely use "the cloud", but their FAQ may be able to answer some of
your questions there too:
[http://help.cloudmagic.com/section/security/](http://help.cloudmagic.com/section/security/)

~~~
ccakes
The FAQ is very light on details. No mention on how the mail is stored on
their end

~~~
evergre
We store metadata of the last 14 days email on a rolling basis.

~~~
ccakes
What about message content? Is that passed directly through or stored on your
servers as well?

~~~
evergre
They are proxied through servers.

------
actsasbuffoon
The mobile apps are free. How does that work? Developing an app takes time
(especially one that looks this polished), and running servers costs money. I
don't see any ads in the client, so you must be making money some other way.

Combined with the fact that my emails would have to pass through your server,
that makes me uncomfortable.

~~~
evergre
Yes, mobile apps would be free, serving as 'trials' for the desktop app, which
is paid.

CloudMagic Mac app has already reached #2 in Top Paid App on Mac App Store
within hours of launch.

Over a period of time, we'll introduce more power features like email
tracking, CRM integrations, etc.

I think we are building a ethical independent business here.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
Your privacy policy makes some of that apparent, and it's clearly worded. I
appreciate that.

I didn't initially notice your privacy policy because there doesn't seem to be
a link from the Mac app page. I had to go to the homepage by deleting the path
from the URL in my browser, since I couldn't find a link to the main page on
the Mac app page. I scrolled to the bottom of the page, as that's where these
things usually are, but all I found was a trio of social media buttons. I
scrolled back up and noticed the three-horizontal-lines symbol, which I
correctly assumed would bring up a menu. I found the privacy policy under
that.

I can only speak for myself, but I would have found it valuable to have an
obvious link to the privacy policy on every page. I really wanted to find the
privacy policy, because I felt a bit guilty about how tersely worded my
previous comment to you was. Had I not been so motivated, I might have just
looked at the page, thought it looked nice, then closed it when I couldn't
find an obvious link to a privacy policy.

Anyway, thanks for answering my question. I hope I didn't come across as rude.
I feel like a parent sending my kid to a sleep-over. I just want to make sure
my data will be safe while it stays with people I don't know.

~~~
evergre
I will forward your comment to by website team. This is definitely something
we can improve. Thanks and have a great day.

------
rrggrr
Love the minimalist approach - but not for business use. I use MixMax (
[https://mixmax.com/](https://mixmax.com/) ) every day and the additional
functionality its provided has been a big deal for me. More is more in a
business use-case I think.

~~~
evergre
Rohit from CloudMagic here. To build these 'additional functionality' on all
platform, you need to roll out your own clients. We've started with the table
stakes, stay tuned for those power features, across all devices. Extensions
don't work on mobile devices and 70% of emailing is done on mobile today.

------
alain94040
[call for ideas] Got any idea for what an email client should do? Add yours to
the list of issues on
[https://github.com/alain94040/coolbox](https://github.com/alain94040/coolbox)

~~~
Fastidious
I will drop by and write some of my ideas. What I absolutely _do not want_ is
for the client to rely on, yet another, third party servers/services.

------
avitzurel
In the demo I see the mouse move around over too many icons. What about Gmail
shortcuts?

I rather not use the mouse at all during any email interactions.

~~~
evergre
[http://help.cloudmagic.com/article/mac-
shortcuts/](http://help.cloudmagic.com/article/mac-shortcuts/)

------
tunesmith
I was sure that "focussed" was a spelling error, but it's apparently
allowable, if less common than "focused".

------
PauloManrique
Hopefully someday I'll understand why such apps are released for a system with
less than 5% market share.

